# "Why did I get a login screen about porn?"



## An Ounce of Vagina (Oct 2, 2015)

I was just on here and I go a "Please input password and ID" pop-up for some place called filthyfigments. Is this just me or what?


----------



## Null (Oct 2, 2015)

This is the standard 401 authentication form. FireFox and Safari apparently ask you for credentials if you so much as attempt to inline an image. I have reported the issue to Mozilla.

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1210885

This works with any image behind a 401 authentication requirement and will work on pretty much any website. @bearycool managed to trip this on accident by trying to link his premium porn.


----------



## bearycool (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh no


----------



## Glaive (Oct 2, 2015)

Null said:


> @bearycool managed to trip this on accident by trying to link his premium porn.



Gimmie the goods beary.

Also it's pretty annoying that if you open chat, and if there is even a Filthy Figments broken image log-in request from 10 minutes ago that is exists in chat, you'll still get the password prompt pop up.

EDIT:

I actually just implemented a temp fix for chat.
Shouldn't be any more filthy fragments around here.


----------



## Null (Oct 2, 2015)

Glaive said:


> I actually just implemented a temp fix for chat.
> Shouldn't be any more filthy fragments around here.


you can do this with literally any 401 authentication page. you can buy a .xyz domain for $1, 401 the entire thing, and then link to "virusdetectedonyourcomputer.xyz/hoax.png" and freak people out.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 2, 2015)

Null said:


> you can do this with literally any 401 authentication page. you can buy a .xyz domain for $1, 401 the entire thing, and then link to "virusdetectedonyourcomputer.xyz/hoax.png" and freak people out.



That's why I said temp fix.

Hopefully they still take your bug report seriously.  For now though at least we can get rid of any known ones as they crop up if anyone tries to bomb chat by spamming them.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Null!


----------



## CatParty (Oct 2, 2015)

Glaive said:


> That's why I said temp fix.
> 
> Hopefully they still take your bug report seriously.  For now though at least we can get rid of any known ones as they crop up if anyone tries to bomb chat by spamming them.




fix nice meme sound pls


----------



## Glaive (Oct 2, 2015)

cat said:


> fix nice meme sound pls



I'm 99% sure Null disabled my access to the Xenforo style sheets / PHP page containers temporarily and forgot to give it back, which is where I'd need to go to edit the nicememe.wav back in.

However given that all requests for re-implementing the Nice Meme sound have been actively ignored, I'm guessing there is actually a good reason it was taken out in the first place and won't be placed back in.

I'd still like my access given back regardless....


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2015)

I have created a proof-of-concept for this issue.

https://animalfetishporn.us/ (SFW, I promise.)







If you're using a good browser, you will only see an error.

(btw, user:password is the auth key. Enter it and you won't see it anymore.)


----------



## KatsuKitty (Oct 3, 2015)

Null said:


> This is the standard 401 authentication form. FireFox and Safari apparently ask you for credentials if you so much as attempt to inline an image. I have reported the issue to Mozilla.
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1210885
> 
> This works with any image behind a 401 authentication requirement and will work on pretty much any website. @bearycool managed to trip this on accident by trying to link his premium porn.



I think I'm more shocked by the fact that someone here actually pays for porn.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 4, 2015)

I was worried it was malware somehow.


----------



## EI 903 (Oct 4, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> I think I'm more shocked by the fact that someone here actually pays for porn.



Especially with that stripey-socked camwhore who refuses to show her face always posting slutty pics to the forum. That shit's free.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 4, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Especially with that stripey-socked camwhore who refuses to show her face always posting slutty pics to the forum. That shit's free.




Sorry


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 4, 2015)

I kept getting a notification to sign up for bestiality or some shit. made me double check if I had any malware on my computer.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 4, 2015)

I logged in and out 5 times to get the porn login but it never happened


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 4, 2015)

>using Firefox or Safari


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 4, 2015)

I downloaded firefox for the purpose of getting this screen and I still didn't get it


----------



## Bertram (Oct 6, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> >using Firefox or Safari


>Google knows about your porn


----------

